# I like guns



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

*.....*

.....


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Link didn't come through for me, post link again.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ooooh! My new song!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

We Brits ain't allowed to have guns, hell we can get arrested for just saying the word gun!
Pity, because like the guy in the vid said, God wouldn't have given us a trigger finger if he didn't want us to use it..
Only guns I've ever seen or handled in my life were a couple of handguns that my daddy brought back from WW2, I was about 4 years old and I can vaguely remember how cold and heavy they were, and he had no ammo for them as far as i know. "Don't tell anybody I've got them" he said. 
I never did see them again, in my teens I searched the loft and looked at the back of cupboards etc but couldn't find them; he must have threw 'em away.
Lurv the video and this still from it which brings up a question i've been meaning to ask- do you gunslingers prefer to pack one gun or two? I mean, if one jams you'd still have a backup to draw-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

WOW...i like this guy!


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I think this guy in the video likes guns? Anyone with me on that?..... Maybe it was just me...


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Check out his other videos. I didn't know fireworks were illegal in australia!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

support group for gun lovers? im in. i have an affliction for ammo too. i like guns so much i buy them for my kids too. kinda like guilt by association...and if i can get them to associate in the same way im not so guilty- well i really like my guns too. and i like other peoples guns... lol
man why dont i feel dirty?
lol


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome video!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> We Brits ain't allowed to have guns, hell we can get arrested for just saying the word gun!
> Pity, because like the guy in the vid said, God wouldn't have given us a trigger finger if he didn't want us to use it..
> Only guns I've ever seen or handled in my life were a couple of handguns that my daddy brought back from WW2, I was about 4 years old and I can vaguely remember how cold and heavy they were, and he had no ammo for them as far as i know. "Don't tell anybody I've got them" he said.
> I never did see them again, in my teens I searched the loft and looked at the back of cupboards etc but couldn't find them; he must have threw 'em away.
> Lurv the video and this still from it which brings up a question i've been meaning to ask- do you gunslingers prefer to pack one gun or two? I mean, if one jams you'd still have a backup to draw-


 my friends tease and say my indian name is three guns. i holster three- an m&p 9mm for my left beretta an fs92 on my right (also a 9mm) and a 22 compact in the small of my back. and i have a rifle ruger 10/22 with a sling over my shoulder. i like back up fun. i couldnt imagine something breaking and standing at the range or blm with no fun to be had when i have extras at home. been there done that. makes me sad to recall


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ya, blaze i need help.......

help carrying all this stuff to the car and the range. lol


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

shotlady said:


> ya, blaze i need help.......
> 
> help carrying all this stuff to the car and the range. lol


All of us that are addicted to our guns need help!!!!!!!!! :wink::wink:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

bless the sweet baby jesus. i just cant help myself.
the question isnt what will i spend my money on?, but what will i spend my 30 days on?
you can only get one every 30 days in ca and must wait for 10 to get it after purchase
(prolly why i aint married)





and i buy the children guns and it looks like im being nice...but the truth is i just cant stay away from the gun store.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ik wanna live in arizona...


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes this addiction is swift and one bitten nothing seems to stop the itch! 

Thankfully, Pennsylvania is a gun friendly state. I can walk in any gun shop and leave with a hand gun, shot gun, or AR. All one needs is a valid drivers license and to pass a back ground check with the Pennsylvania State Police. Last Spring I made purchases at two different gun shops. Within 90 minutes I purchased a Glock 36, Colt LWT Commander XSE, 1,000 rounds of Winchester White Box ammo. The only downside was I had to anti up for two separate back ground checks. The up side, I took my new toys to the range later that afternoon


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

blaze said:


> You had to pay for the back ground checks ?


Yes! The state police charge the shop owner $5 per check. Typically,the shops charge the buyer $25 so they are making an extra $20.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

You are blessed! CCW permits are issued by the local sheriff's department. The town I live in charges $25 and the permit is good for 5 years. If you are a senior the cost is $7. 

We are rural and many are able to shoot on their own property. We do have several outdoor ranges and the one club has an indoor.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

she goes home to live with her parents when bradley deploys and i go visit her regularly-is that a word? it very well may be queen. shes a really neat kid. kinda like a kind old soul.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heck man looking into san diego ccw for my house down there that i got my son and his friends for college. and i can take the classes but it doesnt mean ill get one. itll cost me about 2 grand a lot of hoops to jump through and several interviews/// they really wont issue for california specially here in los angeles county.
i cannot wait to bounce from ca.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

always a nice day in the desert. i like to go with my younger son out to the desert, BLM and we can shoot up anything freestyle.
havent gotten ahold of the 50 cal yet. my friend got one for her birthday she lives in fountain hills az. 
my range is like a country club with 3 pro shops, rifle, trap, paper and tin range. they have super food, lots of swag, great ammo prices and parties with live bands, BBq's.
my desert range is out there in the high desert, we can do holster and upto 1000 yrd pad. its just a range, no pro shopps or nothing but you can do holster training and more ground work. im all about training so i dont suck. i have lots to learn. the desert one has tactical tournements and houses to clear both ranges are pretty neat. my fave in the country club one. the kids are really nice there and they let me drive the golf cart. which is huge. i dumped a guy for not letting me drive the golf cart in hilton head SC. who drags a non golfer out across the world and doesnt let them drive the golf cart? people who get dumped thats who... lol


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thats really nice, in the last 3 yrs i really started to appreciate the desert. im more a mountain and lake or ranch kinda gal. the desert roadtrips and playing has really gotten me to enjoy something i never saw much in before. thats so pretty. the wolf sanctuary, well both of them are in the high desert and id go there and not really take in the ride. i enjoy the trip now too.


----------

